# Info and help needed on donor egg ivf *



## lorlorbears (Dec 9, 2007)

hello there!

I'm a newbie to this website, but have had 4 years of 'unexplained infertility', until last week that is.

I'm 39, husband is 32. He's fine, it's me.   FSH level of 22 shows (apparently) possible ovarian failure and onset of early menopause. So it doesn't appear that i ovulate naturally anymore. Other than that, all else is ok and as it should be. Have been at Barts since March 2007, had two failed attempts at IUI, one failed IVF in Nov. They could only retrieve 2 eggs which both fertilised abnormally. We were both v upset but thought we could have another go (had already decided to try at least three times). However, our doctor has told us that due to poor response to IVF drugs that donor egg or adoption is our only hope.

We are both devastated that we can't do it with my eggs. However, i want to get as much info about donor egg IVF as i can, ie, the best way to go about it, best clinics, waiting times, experiences, etc. Does anyone know of any alternative medicines, therapies that might help me to ovulate naturally? I've been told that once your FSH goes up there's not a lot you can do. Also, just wanted to connect with someone in same boat as me as i don't know anyone who has done ivf and I'm feeling very alone right now... 

If there's anyone out there who can give any pearls of wisdom, advice on the best way to go about this, I'd love to hear from you. 

Thanks,
Laura.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Lorlorbears

Just a quick message to say I'm glad you found this part and one of the mods should be along soon.

Good luck with any further treatment hun

xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say hi and welcome to FF, you're bound to meet loads of others in the same situation who'll be able to give you tons of advice 

Good luck xx


----------



## samantha 1973 (Jan 9, 2008)

hello there laura  

I'm new here too, only recently brave enough to post!!  I'm sorry to hear you've had bad news   
I like you have been trying for over 4 years now and had several unsuccessful IVF treatments!! aaggh  It just seems
my eggs are not very good, ( poor responder) which was a shock as I'm 34  
So we are now nearly half way throu a DE IVF treatment at IM Barcelona   fingers crossed!!

I know how you must be feeling, getting that news can be hard to take!!  
I think I new deep down after my 2nd IVF that I might need DE IVF so I had a while to get used to it !! 
The clinic I'm using is IM Barcelona, but I know there are many clinics that other ladies go to..
I had to wait about 4 -6 weeks for our consultation and we could start treatment almost immediately.. the waiting lists there are very short..
after going on the pill we waited 3 weeks for a donor!!  We keep in contact with the clinic throu e mail, everytime we have emailed they reply either the same day or the next... We have found them v professional.  Sorry am not sure about alternative therapies,
but I did have acupuncture for a year and half!!

I hope you have found this helpful and anything else I can help with just ask 
This site is fab and am sure you wont feel alone for long  

sam x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Lorlorbears, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the disappointment you have had. FSH levels can go down in certain circumstances. They can also be raised due to stress levels, although your response during IVF doesn't sound too hopeful for many eggs on future cycles. 

If you are still deciding whether to try again with your own eggs then, well it's really up to you, providing you are fully prepared that things might not work out again. However you can try some of the methods other ladies here have used to lower FSH or improve response to stims and see. But DE does sound like a very viable option and you should not be ashamed or embarrassed that you may have to look at that to become a mummy. I know many ladies on FF who have babies now thanks to kind donors and they could not be happier and the whole issue of genetics just doesn't even come into it!

I will leave you some links you might want to check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*POF / Early Menopause ~ * CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Lorlorbears,

Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends 

Strawberries x


----------



## lorlorbears (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words!   It's good to finally hook up with other women who truly understand! 
Caz - thanks for the links, I'll certainly look into them.
Sam - good luck with the IVF, I'll have my fingers crossed for you.
What a lovely, supportive website!
Thanks again.
xxx


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi
I am new to this site.
We have had 2 failed ivf and 2 failed icsi cycles. due to endo damaging eggs. been advised to have donor eggs and have appt at im barcelona 28th jan.
helen x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Jenwana (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Laura

I'm in exactly the same boat as you, with a raised FSH and have been told that I am perimenopausal, which is a big shock when you're only 36.

We have also just been to the IM in Barcelona and we are undergoing treatment for IVF DE. I had an ET on Wed 16th Jan and we are now quietly fretting as to the outcome. The staff have been really brilliant at the IM and nothing was too much trouble for them as at one point I was phoning them every 5 mins!

Anyhoo, I definitely recommend getting in touch with them and if you want any of their contact details or anything at all please get in touch.

Take care and all the very best

Jenwana 
xx


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Laura

I just saw on another board/thread   (new to this posting malarkey and may have the wrong jargon!) that Radio 4 Woman's Hour has a bit on Donor Eggs with Jenni Murray at 10.00 am tomorrow, Jan 24th.  It is also repeated at 7.45 pm that evening too.  

I'm just beginning to look into the same sort of stuff this week so not really in a position to offer any advice or information yet.  

I am sure you will find something here though. I am happy to share anything I find with you, re: clinics, waiting lists, etc.  Right now I am overwhelmed with the wealth of information.  That will all become clearer once I go through it with DP who is really good at making sense of it all.  

I have heard people talk highly of Zita West, Marilyn Glenville - Natural Fertility, Michael Dooley - Fit for Fertility, Foresight, Chinese Herbs, Acupuncture, and hypnosis CDs.  I tried a hypnosis CD last year - which was wonderful for relaxation and wafting me off to sleep but according to the consultants at the Lister it could not affect my fertility.  That being said two friends around the similar age swore by it and conceived naturally.  

Not sure if any of this helps.  You are not alone and I am more than happy to share anything with anyone that I find in my fact finding mission this week. 

lots of love
podbean


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya just wanted to say welcome to FF 

Love Saila xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Laura 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Liddy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi  Laura

I'm in a similar situation, although I haven't had any treatment yet, I found out last week my FSH is 34.2,  I'm only 34 so am in a state of shock.  Other than that, there doesn't seem to be anything else wrong with me.

We expect to have to go down the DE IVF route, and I've sent e-mails to IM in Barcelona and CERAM in Marbella this week.  I think they are both good, with IM being more expensive, but with no real waiting list.

CERAM have replied to me this week, the basic cost is 5600 Euros + extras like scans and drugs administered in the UK.  Their waiting list depends can vary between 4 months and a year depending on eye colour (donors are more likely to have brown than blue eyes) and your Rhesus blood type (positive or negative, as one is more common than the other).

For us, I think we will go with the less expensive clinic as it means we can have more goes, and we'll use the waiting time to prepare ourselves.  And I believe there is always a glimmer of hope that a BFP can happen naturally if I can reduce my FSH levels, it's not unheard of, just unlikely.

To lower my FSH, I'm taking Agnus Cactus, Flaxseed Oil, Oil of Primrose, and Wheatgrass.  I'm also starting acupuncture next week.  If it hasn't worked by the time we're at the top of the waiting list, I'll take that as a sign it wasn't meant to be.

Good luck with everything 
Liddy xxx


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi

Sam good luck with your text this week.
We had our first consultation at IM re ivf with ed on 28th jan.
Had to have some extra sperm tests as think may nave dna fragmentation, which was a shock as in london kept being told my eggs low quality despite being able to produce at least a dozen per cycle.
So we are waiting for results, but not told how long tests would take.
Then will either be ivf with donor or my own eggs.
Good luck.
Helen
Ps husband not too impressed with 'male production room' being disabled toilet, but apart from that all was good at im!


----------



## samantha 1973 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello everyone 

Wow isn't there a lot of us off abroad for DE IVF!!

toothdr    am sorry to hear your not sure of whats going on!! why don't you email IM and ask them how long you will be waiting..
              or call??  they were always very good getting back to me  with my many queries!!  you are paying them, so don't be afraid 
              to speak to them re your worries    let me know how you get on.. 

liddy        hello.. Good luck with your search for a clinic.. I am currently on  following DE IVF at IM.. I am also 34 so yes 
              a big shock..  I know what you mean about the cost.. if this treatment does now work we are thinking of maybe choosing            
              a cheaper clinic so we could have more goes (hopefully not needed  )  so let me know how you get on at ceram??
              Good luck with the vitamins 

jenwana  hope you have had good news!!

best wishes to everyone

sam xx


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi
Welcome 

I too am in the same boat. Found out on 22nd Jan that DE IVF is my only hope due to high FSH (17.3 in April)I have suffered recurrent miscarriage from natural conceptions as well. 

I have hot flushes the lot   Makes me feel so old and cranky too...

Anyway I have high hopes for DE IVF. Hope to see you all over on the message board

Love Kay
xx


----------



## EllieBrussels (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all

Has anyone any experience of mild IVF or natural cycle??
I have just read this in the guardian
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2007/jul/04/health.medicineandhealth1

The drugs have not worked for me and I even with them I only product 1 or 2 eggs. My doc was talking about DE, but then also mentioned natural cycle - Louise Brown was as a result of natural cylce mild IVF I think.

thanks
Ellie


----------

